# Rain X



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

ok i been hearing a lot about this stuff recently, and i was just wondering if it was anygood, and is there any particular type to get as there are a few different ones

rain x 2 in 1 glass cleaner and water repellent

or 

rain x rain repellent

im guessing the 2 in 1 sounds the best, but is it is the question


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Personally I think your better off with something like Gtechniq G1, yes it is more expensive but it lasts 2years/30k miles... whereas rain x doesnt last long at all and the performance isnt great to be honest, also you get smearing when using the wipers which is a big drawback


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

or look into the carlack twins, rain-x is more commercial mainstream


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

carlack twins are very good imo, takes minutes to apply and lasts a good four months or so. im not a fan of products that last for years once applied tbh


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

had the 2in1 rain x stay well clear its crap!!!

Personally i prefer Mer Rain away cheaper than nanolex or carlack and is lasting quite well on my mums car just topped it up at the weekend.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

ok will look into them other brands


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

ive used rain-x for years with no probs, its all down to the application,
1, clean and dry screen.
2,apply rain-x,then apply again,
3, heres the secret.let it dry for about an hour,
4,wipe over with wet microfibre,kitchen towel etc.
5,buff with a dry m-fibre,
6,voila


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I can recommend the car lack twins, but have only used them, and halfords eqvi. to rain x which is a waste of money. car lack has been on since before xmas and is now starting to get ready for topping up as its not really do much below 40mph now.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

try rain clear, anythings gotta be better than rain x


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

The 2-in-1 stuff is pretty poor. However the rainX rain repellant stuff is quite good. Like Kev999 says, it is important to let it dry on the window, then buff it with a cloth. Initial results are quite good in my eyes, however i have not tested any other similar product. It does not last long though, we're talking a matter of a couple of weeks or so.

Might give some of the other products mentioned here a go for comparison. But RainX will give you an idea of what effect you will get 

BFM


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Carlack is okay, but the Xtravue Nanofilm Treatment is AMAZING. It works out more expensive, but I've been blown away so far by its performance, plus it's far easier to use (wipe on, leaves 5 mins, remove)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=60&osCsid=112fc532fa2d74527cc60be26044f730


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Never had any issues with it tbh, not used it on the vee yet, but on my last car did its job well, also made sure i used vinegar to clean the wiper blades. Didn't really work much better then when i used some AG quick wax on the windows.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> im not a fan of products that last for years once applied tbh


I doubt to be honest if many of the pro's are fans of such products. It kind of eats into repeat business.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> I doubt to be honest if many of the pro's are fans of such products. It kind of eats into repeat business.


not so much that, not for me anyway. i like to wax cars, hence why I won't use a sealant that apparently lasts for years on end and countless miles.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

I use Aquapel - seems pretty good to me - lasts for around 6 months


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

tonyflow said:


> I use Aquapel - seems pretty good to me - lasts for around 6 months


best everm makes rain x look like ****


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kev999 said:


> ive used rain-x for years with no probs, its all down to the application,
> 1, clean and dry screen.
> 2,apply rain-x,then apply again,
> 3, heres the secret.let it dry for about an hour,
> ...


Similar to me...I have never had any issues with rain x.....system I use is:

1) Clean the screen
2) Clay the screen
3) 2 coats of rain x

Simples.... lasts me around 2 months without use of wipers (which is the whole point of it BTW )

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Im hoping LIDL get their nano glass treatment in sometime soon that lasts almost a year


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love rainX, a lot easier to use than anticipated..


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i bought some rain x..... used it on the wifes mazda 3.... and it seems fine!!!


Going to put some on the scooby over the bank holiday...... hopefully!!


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds like rain x is easy to get and does the job

have seen other valeters adding it to thier valets so i may introduce this also


----------



## tsktsk (Mar 22, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Personally I think your better off with something like Gtechniq G1, yes it is more expensive but it lasts 2years/30k miles...


Agreed. I applied GTechniq G1 last weekend and it's definitely worth the money.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

kev999 said:


> ive used rain-x for years with no probs, its all down to the application,
> 1, clean and dry screen.
> 2,apply rain-x,then apply again,
> 3, heres the secret.let it dry for about an hour,
> ...


agree with that, same here, use it in my shower and bathroom using the anti-fog version on the interior


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Well ive had Rain X on my windscreen since before xmas and it had 2 coats then I put another 1 on after my chip was repaired. 

With the recent heavy rain/ sleet it has failed 2day, seemed to work OK when it was on. However I still needed the windscreen wipers and I wasn't totally blow away by it.


----------



## dan653 (Mar 4, 2010)

i've been using Comma Pro Vision Rain Clear, it was cheap in wilkinsons iirc, amazed at how good it is still beading beautifully after a month, as soon as you hit about 45mph it all just slides off

it a gel which you apply like you would a wax leave to cure and then buff off after 45mins or so


----------



## badyaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been using RainX for years and love the stuff. I've not tried anything else mainly because I'm new to really serious detailing and wasn't aware of other products. The Halford's stuff is rubbish.

TBH I don't think anyone will see much effect below 40 mph because, assuming perfect beading is achieved with any product, it takes a certain air speed past the windscreen to start moving the water over the surface. So on urban roads at 30 mph I find with RainX, and I expect with any other product, you'll still need intermittent wipe to keep the worst of the rain off.

I find RainX wears off and becomes ineffective at anything below 70 mph after about 6-8 weeks which is adequate performance for me. That said though I'm nearly out so could one of your guys post up the full name of the alternatives mentioned above? Let's try something different!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used Aquapel for years, for me the biggest difference is the lack of smearing with the wiper blades compared to RainX


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Xtravue seems to get good reviews, im tempted to get it for when my rainX runs out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143236

BFM


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

tsktsk said:


> Agreed. I applied GTechniq G1 last weekend and it's definitely worth the money.


how ? co's it's lasted a week? once a few people report they got a year at least out of it then ill buy it.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> how ? co's it's lasted a week? once a few people report they got a year at least out of it then ill buy it.


Well, it's lasted 8 days of rallying so far on our buggy, and Rain-X is normally starting to loose it's beading after half a day.
And G1 doesn't leave any smearing after the wipers pass over like Rain-X tends to.


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

kev999 said:


> ive used rain-x for years with no probs, its all down to the application,
> 1, clean and dry screen.
> 2,apply rain-x,then apply again,
> 3, heres the secret.let it dry for about an hour,
> ...


That's exactly how I've always used it (except I didn't let it dry that long)and I've always gotten fantastic results from Rain-X. It last a couple of months at least and it beads water like crazy. When other drivers had their wipers on full blast Ididn't even need mine usually. I've also never had a problem with it smearing.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> how ? co's it's lasted a week? once a few people report they got a year at least out of it then ill buy it.


No, it's actually a wander product that does work and does last. I applied it to the wifes car in August last year, still going strong. For proof of the abuse it takes, look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159562


----------



## Bentley001 (Aug 11, 2008)

i use rain x 2 in 1

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_274597_langId_-1_categoryId_229902

never had a problem with smearing and wearing out as i use every 2 weeks
hope that helps


----------

